# Italian threading



## Maybeck (Sep 30, 2004)

Are modern CF Colnago's (C50, EC, EP) still using Italian threaded bottom brackets?


----------



## tmault (Feb 5, 2006)

Yes they still use Italian threading. Many guys feel that English threaded BBs are better from an engineering standpoint, one of the cups has reverse threading. But I have never had an issue with Italian BBs coming loose. Just put a bit of pipe sealing tape on the threads and tighten it to spec with a torque wrench.


----------



## De Rosa UD (Apr 13, 2008)

Still italian threads and C50/Extreme-C/Extreme Power have titanium bb thread shell inserted - so cutting the threads is a "nice" job as Colnagos aren't perfectly prepared out of the box. All threads shall be reworked when building up the bike.


----------



## Cyclingisalive (Jun 22, 2008)

Colnago is changing to English Threaded BB - running change - the 2009 line will be English. Latest news from LBS.


----------

